# is weedworldwidedelivery.com legit Or a scam



## Jjkils (Dec 16, 2020)

Does anyone know if is weedworldwidedelivery.com legit Or a scam


----------



## go go kid (Dec 16, 2020)

are you from the uk or whare?


----------



## Jjkils (Dec 16, 2020)

go go kid said:


> are you from the uk or whare?


Turkey please


----------



## Gratefuldawg (Apr 4, 2021)

Yes its a scam sadly. I notice you asked along time ago, but i write this to warn Any further victims. 
its a Well played scam, even the shipping company doesnt exist.


----------

